# VHT - Volpara Health Technologies



## System (7 April 2016)

Volpara Health Technologies develops digital health solutions to enable personalised, high-quality breast cancer screening based on objective measurements of breast density, compression and radiation dose.

It is anticipated that VHT will list on the ASX in late April 2016.

http://volparasolutions.com


----------



## Miner (29 January 2019)

3 YEARS about since the thread was started by System, there was not a single posting !!
Any way With today's announcement, one would think market will like it:






Unfortunately flogged with more than 10% slump this morning. DNH







Comments from Motley Free Newsletter - READ WITH CAUTION PLEASE AS I ONLY READ THEM BUT DO NOT ACTION EVER.
https://www.fool.com.au/2019/01/29/why-the-volpara-share-price-plunged-15-lower-today/


----------



## greggles (29 March 2019)

Some nice movement for VHT today. Up 11.20% to $1.39 on above average volume of around 1.5 million shares.

It looks like the catalyst for today's move up is yesterday's announcement (marked as not price sensitive) advising that the United States Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has released a proposal to amend the Mammography Quality Standards Act (MQSA) to include a requirement that all US screening facilities provide information on breast density to women and their healthcare providers after a mammogram.

Volpara Health Technologies is a medical technology company whose AI imaging algorithms assist the early detection of breast cancer, so presumably the market is convinced there is potential here for VHT to grab a big slice of that pie should the FDA proposal become regulation.

The proposed regulations are open to comment for a three-month period before being finalised.


----------



## greggles (8 April 2019)

Gap up and breakout today for VHT following news that the company has exceeded its market guidance on its FY2019 commercial milestones of 85% growth in Annual Recurring Revenue (ARR) and coverage of 7% of women screened in the United States.

From the announcement:


> Volpara's ARR now stands at NZ$6.63m, compared to NZ$3.6m at the end of FY18 — an increase of 86% and above the market guidance of 85%. Total Contract Value (TCV), which represents the value of contracts signed in the specified period, totalled NZ$15.8m — an increase of 42% on FY18.
> 
> In addition, approximately 7.1% of all women screened in the United States (approximately 2.8 million women) are now contracted to Volpara's software, compared to the target of 7%.




VHT currently up 14.53% to $1.655. Resistance at $1.50 was breached today without any difficulty. I expect that in the absence of further news that VHT will probably consolidate above $1.50 in the short term.


----------



## Trav. (11 April 2019)

I finally have got myself a nice little winner. This came up on my weekly scan (CAM) and I bought in on the 1/4 at $1.46

Rip tearing run this week so far as can be seen on the daily. I have been expecting a substantial retrace after Monday's run on good news which has not happened yet, but will wait and see what happens for the rest of the week and if it can break resistance at $1.90. 

Trailing stop in place to lock in profits this time as previously I have failed to take profits of the table.


----------



## Trav. (13 April 2019)

Stopped out for 21.8% gain. It might run again next week but happy to take the win.


----------



## Miner (19 August 2019)

Trav. said:


> Stopped out for 21.8% gain. It might run again next week but happy to take the win.



Good time it was for your exit. They rose up for the CR and again dropped. Tomorrow is the AGm and does not appear to be any upside excepting PWC as the new auditor. DNH but watching


----------



## Trav. (20 August 2019)

Looks like it broke $1.40 support line last week so the trend down is likely to continue.


----------



## Miner (20 August 2019)

They actually went up 


Trav. said:


> Looks like it broke $1.40 support line last week so the trend down is likely to continue.


----------



## barney (21 August 2019)

Trav. said:


> Looks like it broke $1.40 support line last week so the trend down is likely to continue.




Missed your win on this one Trav ….. been a bit preoccupied with life in general lol, so a belated well done

I know nothing about this one, but a quick squiz at their AGM preso kind of throws off a good vibe

Can't trade on a vibe of course but even though this is in a downtrend, this needs to go on the watchlist methinks


----------



## Miner (12 September 2019)

Miner said:


> 3 YEARS about since the thread was started by System, there was not a single posting !!
> Any way With today's announcement, one would think market will like it:
> 
> View attachment 91730
> ...



Looking back Jan posting on VHT and today's price appears to be astronomical figure. 
The directors sold out a massive amount  at a high price of $1.60  - opportunity for some
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190912/pdf/448g6xxhrswgyc.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190912/pdf/448g5w5s16fp5m.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190912/pdf/448g5pcdwwjfcs.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190912/pdf/448g5mgzk7bb3h.pdf


----------



## barney (12 September 2019)

Miner said:


> Looking back Jan posting on VHT and today's price appears to be astronomical figure.
> The directors sold out a massive amount  at a high price of $1.60  - opportunity for some
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190912/pdf/448g6xxhrswgyc.pdf
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190912/pdf/448g5w5s16fp5m.pdf
> ...




Its had a nice turn around since the mid August retrace.  

I saw all the Directors selling and thought the worst then read it was all off-market to some Institutional high rollers so nothing sinister …. kind of sets a theoretical base around that $1.60 price now I guess. Recent support with Volume was at the $1.52 level so that should and needs to hold firm.


----------



## barney (12 September 2019)

Chart for clarification of my above mumblings


----------



## charlsie (3 January 2021)

VHT is my top pick for the 2021 yearly comp. the reason i've chosen it is due to a couple reasons;
1. i've heard from different sources that this stock is on the way up, that's when i put a stock into my watch list and follow it here.
I like to follow it a while to see how it fares. 
2. and this might sound overly simple to some, but in the commsec chart when i select it, the depth of the market comes up showing how many buyers and sellers there are along with the amount of shares available. i never purchase shares if sellers outweigh buyers in both categories.
I don't believe this to be an afterpay, but a good solid performer over the year with a steady increase in price, much like one of my other picks,MCR


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 April 2021)

_*Volpara Q4FY21 Business Update 

Highlights: *_
• Volpara recorded its largest quarterly increase in net new Annual Recurring Revenue (ARR) of US$1.1M 
• Volpara now has ARR of ~US$18.6M (~NZ$27.9M1) which includes a 20% organic year-on-year increase  
• The Company now estimates it has at least one software product being used in the screening of approximately 32% of US women for breast cancer  
• Volpara’s Average Revenue per User (ARPU) now sits at US$1.40, up from US$1.22 at the end of Q3FY21


----------



## barney (20 April 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _*Highlights: *_
> • Volpara recorded its largest quarterly increase in net new Annual Recurring Revenue (ARR) of US$1.1M
> • Volpara now has ARR of ~US$18.6M (~NZ$27.9M1) which includes a 20% organic year-on-year increase
> • The Company now estimates it has at least one software product being used in the screening of approximately 32% of US women for breast cancer
> • Volpara’s Average Revenue per User (ARPU) now sits at US$1.40, up from US$1.22 at the end of Q3FY21




Chugging away nicely from the start of this month on low Volume

Has had a tendency to run out of puff on the high range/higher volume spikes in the past Until then it looks tidy.   

Technically, a move back to $1.53 (old resistance) looks a definite possibility

Above that level could get interesting. (DNH)


----------



## charlsie (31 December 2021)

taking VHT for the 2022 year tipping comp. As a long term buy, this has disappointed me a little. On better judgement i would normally take the loss and move on, however, I will continue to monitor it and hope the $1.00 mark will see a base in the price. I hold


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 July 2022)

another heath tech stock that has been in decline. Two bucks in late 2019, then Covid drop followed by a search for a new level around $1.40. This hasn't held and a slide in the last eighteen months, as low as 40c in June.

A non-Market Sensitive post two weeks ago has helped to halt the drop; now 47c

Microsoft and Volpara Health join forces to accelerate the research and development of software that uses mammograms to identify potential cardiovascular issues 

Highlights: 
_• Heart disease is the leading cause of death of US women _
_• Breast arterial calcifications have been shown to be associated with cardiovascular disease outcomes_
_• The collaboration’s intent is to expand breast cancer screening programs’ ability to make cardiovascular assessments from routine mammograms _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> another heath tech stock that has been in decline. Two bucks in late 2019, then Covid drop followed by a search for a new level around $1.40. This hasn't held and a slide in the last eighteen months, as low as 40c in June.
> 
> A non-Market Sensitive post two weeks ago has helped to halt the drop; now 47c



_maybe someone knew something, .... up to 55c today_

Highlights:
• Volpara signs contract with Radnet Management, Inc., a subsidiary of RadNet, Inc. 
• Contract includes Analytics and Risk Pathways, both deployed in the cloud 
• Risk Pathways to be embedded into eRAD, RadNet’s electronic medical record system 
• Contract incorporates a volume-based model with potential upside. 

_RadNet, based in Los Angeles, California, is the largest provider of outpatient imaging services in the United States. RadNet has 9,000 employees and operates across 353 imaging centres in seven states_


----------

